# $24 Mini-carbon Filter w/ 2 refills



## benamucc (Feb 24, 2011)

I needed a solution to the "Locker" grow, and DLToker's carbon filter was just too big.  (Although I've built 3 and sold 2!! All work AWESOME!) 

This is roughly 7 ounces of carbon, for those of you that like to go by weight.  

Don't know much else to say about it.  Let me know if you love it or hate it!  :ignore: 

Parts:  
(2) 4" cooling flange (HTG Supply $10.00) 
(1) aquarium filter bag (PetCo $2.00)
(4) wing nuts (Supplied from HTG cause they're awesome)
7 ounces Activated Carbon Pellets (PetCo $12.00 for 22oz) 
(1) gram bubonic chronic (All organic) 
(1) Sherlock piece (Vaporizers and Bongs will also substitute)
Scissors
Duct Tape

Step 1: Assemble parts.  Get High.  





Step 2: Umm... :doh: 

Step 3:  Oh yeah the filter...Cut the aquarium bag length wise so you have one large piece of rectangular cloth to work with.  

Step 4:  Cut a small circle just slightly larger than the male end of one of the flanges.  Using a single piece of duct tape (if you can)  attach the circle of aquarium cloth to the exterior of the male part of the flange. 







Step 5:   Fill the interior of the clothed flange with Carbon.  Over fill just slightly, and check your level by lifting the flange off of your work surface.  The cloth will "sag" slightly, and you'll need to compensate for that so you do not have a gap of air at the top when you are finished.  




Step 6:  Using the remainder of the cloth, place it over the top of the carbon.  Using your scissors trim the cloth so it is again just slightly larger than the rectangular area of the flange.  Cut the corners at an angle so the corners do not bunch up.  (Thanks be to the almighty girlfriend for that awesome little tid-bit)


----------



## benamucc (Feb 24, 2011)

Step 7:  Carefully place the rectangular part of the second flange on top of the aquarium cloth you cut in step 6.  Using the wing nuts, secure the flanges to each other.  Duct tape the seams so nothing spills and it's sealed.  







Done.  

To refill:  

Remove the duct tape in step 4 carefully.  Empty the used Carbon.  Refill.  Retape.  Reduce. Reuse. Recycle.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Feb 25, 2011)

I like this...very easy construction...


----------



## benamucc (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks!  i hope it will give the small grows an option for air polishing...


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 25, 2011)

very good benamucc my filter can only handle so much stick so i may be adding 1 of these if thing get to smelly do you think it would help at the end of my 6" outlet. 
carbon filter, fan, duct, and your DIY


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 25, 2011)

well Done *Bennamuc*....thanks for shareing...I know someone that can use this info..going to PM them a link now:ciao::bolt::bong:


----------



## benamucc (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks all.  

fruity---i don't see why it would hurt.  it cuts the CFM some, but not a whole bunch.  let me know if you do try it.  i would be interested to hear.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 25, 2011)

Just what i was looking for. Thanks


----------



## benamucc (Feb 25, 2011)

:banana:


----------



## Jericho (Feb 25, 2011)

Was going to buy one this month but instead will make one. Running a little short on cash and 80 quid on a carbon filter is not at the top of the list. 

Thanks mate.


----------



## burner (Feb 27, 2011)

I need to make something for my pc case and this seems perfect...how much cfm minimum do you think this needs to work?


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow Ben that is awesome!


----------



## benamucc (Mar 17, 2011)

Haha thanks!! In second week of it's first flower. Works awesome !


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 17, 2011)

Perfect! I have filters for the grow already.....but....

I'm going to make a mini-er one using your method, with a mini-er fan, and mount it on the lid of the litterbox...on 15min-off 15 min.

Thank you ben!


----------



## Oldtyme (Mar 18, 2011)

That's pretty sweet.  Does having that much carbon in there restrict a lot of the airflow???


----------



## benamucc (Mar 20, 2011)

i was having some humidity issues (condensation) inside my locker, but with a computer intake fan and this setup on the exhaust it works great!


----------



## burner (Mar 26, 2011)

Ben what kind of fan are you using with this and how much cfm?


----------



## BBFan (Mar 26, 2011)

Awesome post Ben- Thanks!




			
				benamucc said:
			
		

> i was having some humidity issues (condensation) inside my locker, but with a computer intake fan and this setup on the exhaust it works great!


 
So you were able to resolve humidity issues by improving air flow through the case?  You didn't need to "dry" your intake air first?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 26, 2011)

Where were you a few weeks ago? This looks great, thank you!


----------



## benamucc (Mar 26, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Where were you a few weeks ago? This looks great, thank you!


 
right here darlin... 

glad you like it, but this is the perfect size for my locker.  i think you needed the big boy filter for your place


----------



## benamucc (Mar 26, 2011)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Awesome post Ben- Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i have a CPU fan doing intake 24/7, and a 4" inline fan into the carbon filter doing the exhaust work 24/7.  SUPER quiet, and works like a dream.  no condensation, no smell, happy plants, happy girlfriend, happy ME :hubba:


----------

